# Crypt ID



## Aldo Fernández (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi all!

I'm a beginner in the Crypt world.

Can anybody help me to ID this Cryptocorine?


















Thanks for all.

Aldo


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It might be the triploid form of C. beckettii (C. petchii). On the other hand it could be one of the many C. wendtii varieties. I lean slightly towards the first guess. With the passage of time, it should get bigger, and maybe more easy to identify.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Doesn't look as much like BEK to me as mush as brown WEN.

But, one guess is good as another


----------



## Aldo Fernández (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for your aswers!



HeyPK said:


> With the passage of time, it should get bigger, and maybe more easy to identify.


It was planted 9 months ago, may be it shouldn't get bigger.

I have a lot of unknown crypts 

Regards

Aldo


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Try growing some runners emersed on a shady window sill - only flowering plants of most of the Sri Lankan crypts will reveal their identity. That said, I'd also guess at petchii...


----------



## Aldo Fernández (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks, Kai for your answer!!

I try it.

Regards from Barcelona

Aldo


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice Crypt-tank you have, they looks healthy.

Allway is so difficult IDing plants without flower in the Sri-Lanka types, even with flower would be difficult due to the bad culturing techniques of the nuerseries in Spain.

(Nice to see people form Spain on the board)


----------



## Aldo Fernández (Feb 5, 2007)

Xema said:


> Nice Crypt-tank you have, they looks healthy.


Thanks Xema. You are the culprit of my love by the Cryptocorine.



Xema said:


> even with flower would be difficult due to the bad culturing techniques of the nuerseries in Spain.


You are all the right, I hope this change in the future.

Xema, I'm very happy to read you again.

Regards from Spain

Aldo


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Aldo Fernández said:


> Thanks Xema. You are the culprit of my love by the Cryptocorine.


It´s nice to be an inspiration for someone.


----------

